# Gentoo 2007.1

## Zievatron

Ciao a tutti,

Ho deciso di passare a Linux ed ho scelto Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

Su un altro forum mi hanno detto: "Se puoi aspettare pochi giorni, sta per uscire la 2007.1."

Un po' di giorni sono già passati.

Ora sono arrivato a questo forum.

E' uscita? Si ha un'idea più precisa di quando dovrebbe uscire?

Al 2007 non è rimasto che poco più di un mese. Non è che si rimanda alla 2008.0?

----------

## Peach

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Ho deciso di passare a Linux ed ho scelto Gentoo. 
> 
> Su un altro forum mi hanno detto: "Se puoi aspettare pochi giorni, sta per uscire la 2007.1."
> ...

 

non so perché aspettare. gentoo è versionless

cosa c'è di meglio???

non c'è bisogno di aspettare una particolare versione o un tal'altra versione.

lo stage che andrai ad installare che sia 2007.0 o 2007.1, sarà cmq e sempre da aggiornare, ogni giorno ci sono chissà quanti pacchetti nuovi.

quindi inizia con lo stamparti l'handbook per la tua architettura, scaricati il cd minimal e buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non c'è bisogno di aspettare una particolare versione o un tal'altra versione.
> 
> lo stage che andrai ad installare che sia 2007.0 o 2007.1, sarà cmq e sempre da aggiornare, ogni giorno ci sono chissà quanti pacchetti nuovi.

 

Si' ma se puoi risparmiarti la roba di system e non hai alcuna fretta non e' detto che sia inutile aspettare  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Si' ma se puoi risparmiarti la roba di system e non hai alcuna fretta non e' detto che sia inutile aspettare 

 

si ma tu sai quando escono i nuovi stage 2007.1?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma tu sai quando escono i nuovi stage 2007.1?

 

Qua dicono per la fine di Novembre / Dicembre , quindi non manca molto... non capisco pero' perche' aspettare, tanto un emerge -e world alla fine dell'installazione (magari prima di intraprendere l'installazione di pacchetti enormi) non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.

----------

## djinnZ

@MeMyselfAndI si soppone che chi abbia scritto sia nuovo a gentoo, meglio puntualizzare che è sempre meglio passare per l'emerge -e system.  :Wink: 

@Zievatron:

L'opportunità di iniziare direttamente con gentoo 2007.1 la devi valutare sotto due diversi aspetti:

Presuppongo che sicuramente vorrai approfittare della possibilità di ottimizzare un poco meglio il sistema compilando per la tua cpu, in tal caso devi comunque ricompilare tutto e quindi non c'è un vero vantaggio nell'utilizzare uno stage3 più recente.

Se decidessi invece di accontentarti di -march=i686 -O2 (se cerchi nel forum ci sono due o tre discussioni su svantaggi/benefici delle varie ottimizzazioni) allora utilizzare uno stage3 recente comporta un considerevole risparmio di tempo perchè i pacchetti ivi contenuti non richiederanno nessun aggiornamento.

Sicuramente con l'aggiornamento ci saranno modifiche a portage (dipendenze&C) ed alle use flag predefinite, non mi pare che fino ad ora ci siano mai stati problemi ma di sicuro potresti trovarti con qualche fastidio in più ma ti ripeto che non vedo nulla di preoccupante.

Mi associo a peach nel dirti di partire tranquillamente con la versione attuale, tanto se vuoi essere sicuro devi per forza aggiornare con una certa frequenza.

----------

## Zievatron

Allora incomincio a fare le prime prove con l'attuale, anche perchè pare che non si sappia nulla di preciso sull'uscita della 2007.1.

Però, ho una incertezza. A questo link per il download  ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86

vedo sia una cartella "2007.0", sia una cartella "current". A naso, current dovrebbe indicare quella attuale, dunque c'è già una versione successiva a 2007.0, ma che non è ancora 2007.1?

Come mai non ha una numerazione, tipo ad esempio 2007.03?

----------

## Peach

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> vedo sia una cartella "2007.0", sia una cartella "current". A naso, current dovrebbe indicare quella attuale, dunque c'è già una versione successiva a 2007.0, ma che non è ancora 2007.1?

 

current è un link simbolico all'ultima release disponibile (in questo caso 2007.0)

----------

## Zievatron

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi inizia con lo stamparti l'handbook per la tua architettura, scaricati il cd minimal e buon divertimento 

 

Ho visto l'handbook per x86, ma non vedo come scaricarlo. Da dove come si scarica?

Così me lo faccio stampare per bene nella mia copisteria di fiducia.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Ho visto l'handbook per x86, ma non vedo come scaricarlo. Da dove come si scarica?
> 
> Così me lo faccio stampare per bene nella mia copisteria di fiducia.  

 

Puoi aprire la versione stampabile e salvarti la pagina, oppure stamparla su file PDF.

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Zievatron wrote:*   Ho visto l'handbook per x86, ma non vedo come scaricarlo. Da dove come si scarica?
> 
> Così me lo faccio stampare per bene nella mia copisteria di fiducia.   
> 
> Puoi aprire la versione stampabile e salvarti la pagina, oppure stamparla su file PDF.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml?style=printable

bottone in alto a destra nell'handbook

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml?style=printable
> 
> bottone in alto a destra nell'handbook

 

Sei troppo buono, bisogna farle sudare le nuove leve...  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

ed avvisarle di non tentare l'upgrade del chost a i686 (o la hanno tolta?) piuttosto.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ed avvisarle di non tentare l'upgrade del chost a i686 (o la hanno tolta?) piuttosto.

 

io l'ho fatto e sono vivo... anche se sono stato lobotomizzato per questo... e non lo consiglio a nessuno.

----------

## Zievatron

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml?style=printable
> 
> bottone in alto a destra nell'handbook 
> 
> Sei troppo buono, bisogna farle sudare le nuove leve... 
> ...

 

Ma sì, fin qui ci sono arrivato. Bottone "stampa" in alto a destra, e poi "x86".

A questo punto, però, ho solo la pagina dell'indice sullo schermo.

Come faccio a copiare tutto il manuale sulla chiavetta per portarlo in copisteria?

----------

## lucapost

MAGIA!!!

----------

## Zievatron

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> MAGIA!!!

 

Visto. Ma è normale che mi compaino delle fasce grige di varia ampiezza, come se delle parti fossero cancellate?

----------

## Scen

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Visto. Ma è normale che mi compaino delle fasce grige di varia ampiezza, come se delle parti fossero cancellate?

 

 :Question: 

DOVE ti compiaiono queste fasce? Visualizzando nel browser o aprendo il file HTML salvato nel pc?

----------

## randomaze

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> Come faccio a copiare tutto il manuale sulla chiavetta per portarlo in copisteria?

 

Da linux/OSX: cups-pdf (per gentoo basta dare il comando "emerge cups-pdf")

Da quell'altro sistema: http://www.pdfforge.org/

P.S. Fai un opera buona e salva un povero developer: fai uno screenshot delle bande grigie per Scen... il ragazzo diventa tachicardico gli dicono che la documentazione ha dei problemi.

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. Fai un opera buona e salva un povero developer: fai uno screenshot delle bande grigie per Scen... il ragazzo diventa tachicardico gli dicono che la documentazione ha dei problemi.

 

Grazie, ti manderò il conto del mio cardiologo  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

scusate l'OT ma una domanda mi viene un po' spontanea: che senso ha a dicembre rilasciare una 2007.1? non avrebbe + senso pubblicare le 200x.1,2...n in periodi dell'anno intermedi e focalizzarsi ora su una 2008.0 per gennaio? ok l'essser versionless, ma già che ogni tot si rilasciano nuove versioni almeno lo si faccia in modo razionale  :Very Happy:  anche a livello di immagine mi sembrerebbe + opportuno..

----------

## cloc3

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> scusate l'OT ma una domanda mi viene un po' spontanea: che senso ha a dicembre rilasciare una 2007.1? 

 

quoto.

rischiano un baco su bugzilla:

new version gentoo-2007.1 published later too much.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Zievatron

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Zievatron wrote:*   Visto. Ma è normale che mi compaino delle fasce grige di varia ampiezza, come se delle parti fossero cancellate? 
> 
> DOVE ti compiaiono queste fasce? Visualizzando nel browser o aprendo il file HTML salvato nel pc?

 

Nel browser.

Inserirei anche uno screenshot, ma non so come si fa ad inserirlo quì.

----------

## Zievatron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Zievatron wrote:*   Come faccio a copiare tutto il manuale sulla chiavetta per portarlo in copisteria? 
> 
> Da linux/OSX: cups-pdf (per gentoo basta dare il comando "emerge cups-pdf")
> 
> Da quell'altro sistema: http://www.pdfforge.org/
> ...

 

Ma perchè, da questo sito non si può?

"Versione stampabile", non è una versione che ci si può scaricare e stampare?

----------

## randomaze

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> "Versione stampabile", non è una versione che ci si può scaricare e stampare?

 

"Versione stampabile" è un file html formattato nella maniera migliore per essere stampato. La supposizione che ci sta dietro è che l'utente lo mandi in stampa.

Poi, potrebbe funzionare anche il "Save Page as.." ma non è detto  :Wink: 

----------

## Zievatron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Zievatron wrote:*   "Versione stampabile", non è una versione che ci si può scaricare e stampare? 
> 
> "Versione stampabile" è un file html formattato nella maniera migliore per essere stampato. La supposizione che ci sta dietro è che l'utente lo mandi in stampa.
> 
> Poi, potrebbe funzionare anche il "Save Page as.." ma non è detto 

 

Ho capito. Allora, in copisteria, devo portare solo l'indirizzo web.   :Very Happy: 

Resta da chiarire la storia delle bande grige. Se è una cosa che vedo solo io dal mio computer, o che altro.

----------

## Zievatron

Ho notato che all'inizio le bande grige non compaiono. Poi, quando la visualizzazione del file avanza, incominicano a comparire. Alla fine, anche ritornando ad inizio pagina, dove prima non si vedeva nessuna banda grigia, compare una banda grigia.

Mi sembra evidente che è il mio povero vecchio PC che non ce la fa a visualizzare tutto.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Dottout wrote:*   scusate l'OT ma una domanda mi viene un po' spontanea: che senso ha a dicembre rilasciare una 2007.1?  
> 
> quoto.
> 
> rischiano un baco su bugzilla:
> ...

 

dalla gentoo-PR mailing list:

 *Chris Giannelloni wrote:*   

>  *Olivier Fisette wrote:*   Since December is around the corner, I also wonder if there will be a 2007.1 at all. Without any release plan information available, I am reluctant to commit myself further. 
> 
> There is no plan.  There are no dates.  Any dates we ever give out are completely guesses and fairly arbitrary.  We have not _ever_ met our dates, published or not.  I really wish people would understand that the only date that can be accurate is the initial snapshot.  Beyond that, it is 100% up to the state of the tree and the number of security bugs that arise during the release cycle.  We're currently modifying the snapshot due to the extremely large number of security bugs we've been getting.
> 
> As such, our snapshot is becoming quite stale compared to the tree. 
> ...

 

----------

## Dottout

ah ecco, allora siam tutti d'accordo  :Wink: 

----------

